# Format of Letter from Regional Transport Office (India)



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Hello All,

I need to get my driving license verified from VFS Global for which they require "Original Letter from the License issuing authority in India confirming that the License was issued by them" as per this checklist.

Please help me with the format of this letter. I went to Indian RTO (Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh) and they are unaware of any such format.

And just a word of caution for all those who are from Uttar Pradesh, India. Please do take this letter from the RTO even if your driving license is in English (the new smart card) because the Australian authorities does not have the new smart card license updated in their records. They still have the old pink colored booklet and the old card license (white with blue outline).

Regards.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

bump!

I too need the format.
Can anyone here help me out?


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

interesting topic i was unaware of that. now researching on this. once i will get information i will let you know


----------

